

OpenSSL Says Breach Did Not Involve Corrupted Hypervisor - andrewcooke
http://www.informationweek.com/security/vulnerabilities-and-threats/openssl-says-breach-did-not-involve-corrupted-hypervisor/d/d-id/1113308

======
andrewcooke
context -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7002720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7002720)

